# THERE IS A SUPPRESSED CURE: IBOGA



## Dan1080 (Apr 13, 2012)

Iboga changed my life. I would recommend microdosing first if you are scared to do a full dose. It slowly resets your mind and just the clarity and present moment can bring you back to yourself.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

nice is iboga an DMT like hallucinagine?


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

This is fascnating i have just reserched ibiogain and have found that it is capible of resetting every opiate cell receptor. Mnay people blaime opiate receptors for dp and with good resoan it makes sense this flight or fight response that is DP would activate opiate recpetors to numb you and shiled you. If these recptors were resett then it would seem that it should instanly return you to normal. I havent had dp for a full year yet and i hope it will clear up before then if not im getting my ass to ccoasta rica. Thats down right epic you went on that trip and cured your dp. I think this is something most certainly worth looking into for long termers with chronic dp.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

also it seems this is a way to visualy see your inner demons and confront them and let all your pain out. from what ive reserched ibogain is perhaps a better alternative to ashysana however you spell it im not sure.


----------



## Dan1080 (Apr 13, 2012)

.


----------



## lauzdp (May 31, 2012)

Out of interest how much did this cost?
I'm so interested in this, whats the harm in trying


----------



## cbeck (Feb 8, 2008)

Was curious as to what was the trigger of your dp/dr and how long did you have dp/dr before going? Were you off all meds when you went?


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

i think he had it for about 6 years


----------



## AHS (Jun 1, 2012)

Could you share what he cost of such a expedition? The facility only, or perhaps I can find with search as buisness/financials are often avoided topics so understand if you care not to share.

yes, much misinformation on subject, as with similar non-pharma cures. Recently caught youtube audio with Joe Rogan wguest who gave his account-one may want to listen if considering this route. It is rigorous from what I hear but rewarding. Not for the faint at heart.

Also pure Ibogaine HCL or extract from bark with other alkaloids-I would go toward the full spectrum route but, pureform is likey 'easier'


----------



## Dan1080 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry I forgot about this forum for a while. As of now I am still DP free, depression free, social anxiety free, etc after several Iboga journeys. I always used Iboga T.A. (total alkaloid) vs ibogaine since the TA contains other beneficial alkaloids and is more natural of an option. If you are considering treatment I cannot recommend any particular center over the other, just do your research. I would also suggest micro dosing to start cleaning out your body of chemicals and toxins which can be a big part if not the source of DP/DR and also doing a blessedherbs.com cleanse which will really help prepare for your iboga flood dose and reduce the percentage of people with nausea and vomiting since you already have cleaned your body quite well beforehand.

I would not do a flood dose on your own. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------

